# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Celebrity Hair Hair Transplant  Whats the Deal With Matthew McConaugheys hair?

## tbtadmin

Twenty three year old  hair wearer James calls the program to give us and update and to reiterate how adding a small frontal hair piece has changed his life. He also had some very interesting celebrity hair loss news to share.Listen to the segment: Post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth

More...

----------


## t-bone

> Twenty three year old  hair wearer James calls the program to give us and update and to reiterate how adding a small frontal hair piece has changed his life. He also had some very interesting celebrity hair loss news to share.Listen to the segment: Post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth
> 
> More...


 OMG! i would love to know mathews secret and have tried to find out...

this is my result/1st he has probably had fue procedure.
                     2nd he has had alot of prp therapy
                     3rd he take hgh(human growth hormone)

----------

